# Malay: We tend to bring the quality fried chicken to all our customer



## meex2

Can somebody please help me to translate the following sentences into Malay?

We TORI TORI tend to bring the quality fried chicken to all our customer, fresh chicken meat is strictly used for our delicious Crispy Chicken and Chicken Wings.


----------



## Faiq Khalifa

Kami di TORI TORI berusaha menyajikan ayam goreng yang berkualiti untuk semua pelanggan kami, hanya daging ayam yang segar digunakan dalam Crispy Chicken dan Chicken Wings yang lazat.


----------



## L'irlandais

meex2 said:


> Can somebody please help me to translate the following sentences into Malay?
> 
> We TORI TORI tend  aim to bring the quality fried chicken to all our customer*s*, we only use fresh chicken meat is strictly used for our delicious Crispy Chicken and Chicken Wings.


Hello, Having seen the TORI TORI Facebook page, I question the use of "tend" in this context.  A tendancy to use quaily products, means you don't always do so!  (Which may, or may not, be a parapraxis.)  In English "aim" (or perhaps "seek") would be more in keeping.
Also, the word "customer" takes an "s".  The "strict use of " sounds really odd, suggest "only" use as normal English usage.


----------



## fdb

According to my limited knowledge of Malay/Indonesian berusaha means "try, attempt", which is what you need here. As pointed out above, "tend" implies that they often fail to deliver wholesome chicken.


----------



## Faiq Khalifa

L'irlandais said:


> Hello, Having seen the TORI TORI Facebook page, I question the use of "tend" in this context.  A tendancy to use quaily products, means you don't always do so!  (Which may, or may not, be a parapraxis.)  In English "aim" (or perhaps "seek") would be more in keeping.
> Also, the word "customer" takes an "s".  The "strict use of " sounds really odd, suggest "only" use as normal English usage.



I agree with L'irlandais. In the Malay translation that I gave above, I already changed the use of the word "tend" in the original sentence, which in Malay is "gemar" or "cenderung" into the word "berusaha" which suggests the "consistency of always trying your best to" - bring the quality fried chicken. I had also changed the use of "strict use of" into "only" or in Malay "hanya", which I think sounds more like it.

My previous Malay translation actually sounds less convincing if you wanted to use it as a tag line for your restaurant or eatery, since I tried my best to follow the original sentence you posted. So here I'd like to suggest a more convincing line that you may use instead:

Kami di TORI TORI sentiasa menyajikan ayam goreng yang bermutu untuk semua pelanggan kami. Kami juga memastikan hanya daging ayam yang segar digunakan untuk Crispy Chicken dan Chicken Wings kami yang lazat.


----------

